# Losing hair around eyes???



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 30, 2008)

My calf is 3 1/2 wks. old and I noticed that he has lost most of the hair around his eyes.  I was wondering if any of you know the cause of this.  I will try to get out there and take a pic. of it, so that may help.  

He is healthy appearing in every way, but just has lost the hair around his eyes.  

Thanks,
Dorothy

edited to add pics.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 30, 2008)

he could have a case of lice.but ive never seen it around the eyes.they usually get lice on their necks.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 30, 2008)

Does he often rub his face against the fence, like he is doing in the first picture? Or anywhere else?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 30, 2008)

thewife said:
			
		

> Does he often rub his face against the fence, like he is doing in the first picture? Or anywhere else?


That would be my guess too!


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I hadn't thought about him rubbing on the fence.  I have noticed him rubbing/scratching his snout/nose on the fence before.  It just has me puzzled as to why it is just around his eyes and nowhere else.  Maybe because they stick out....lol    I have looked him over and all that I see in other spots are mud/dirt.  We had alot of rain here Monday and everything in so muddy.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks to me like ringworm.  Ringworm is NOT a worm, it's a fungus.  Ours often get it in the winter, when the sunshine is short, and the sun's power is low.  Otherwise the UV rays from the sun seems to kill the fungus.  It's not very harmful, and often affects areas around the face/eyes.  It is contagious, and can affect humans.  Google it, and you will likely find many cures.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

A good anti-fungus med will work on ringworm but, I don't think it is ringworm. I think it's just a case of rubbing on the fence.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, it's been brought up so I went looking for pics and info one ringworm. 
Here are some pics of ringworm. The first is on a heifer. Notice the crustiness. Even if the animal were rubbing the crustiness off there would be a sore there, not just bare skin and that is why I don't think you have a case of ringworm.




Ringworm is very contagious and can affect humans as jhm47 said so, here is a pic of human ringworm.





Here's a site with some good info on ringworm: http://www.thecattlesite.com/diseaseinfo/233/ringworm-in-cattle


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 31, 2008)

Believe me, it's ringworm in it's early stages.  I've seen it for many years in my own cattle.  It will go away when the sun gets more power.


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 31, 2008)

I do not think that it is ringworm either, but I am keeping a close eye on him.  My sister's cows have had ringworm before, but it looked more like the pics. that Farmer Kitty put on here.  

Like I said, I will keep wathcing it and see if it progresses. I sure hope that it doesn't.  I know that ringworm is contagious.  I make sure that I wash my hands every time that I come back inside, no matter whether I have come into contact with my calf, chickens or ducks.  I do not want ringworm...lol


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to work at a vets........getting ringworm isn't as bad as it sounds, LOL. I was freaked the first time I got it, I thought it was really a worm under the skin.  it is more itchy than anything, and the fact you have to be so careful not to let it spread it the hardest part.
As far as the calfs eyes..my first thought was ringworm. BUT, that said, one of my yearling horses got the same sort of missing hair around the face look.......it turned out to be rain rot (bacterial). I am not sure if cows can get it though. I ould certainly keep an eye out, whatever it is. Good luck,


----------

